# Notebook: Kein Abspielen von Audio CDs - rippen funktioniert

## Erdie

Hallo,

auf meinem Nexoc Osiris E619 ist bei Abspielen von AudioCDs kein Ton hörber. Sowohl Amarik als auch Kscd zeigen dieses Verhalten. Rippen funktionert einwandfei z. B. mit Konqueror oder Soundkonverter etc. Es ist so als hätte man einen  Desktop PC, bei dem das Verbindungskabel zwischen CDrom und Soundkarte nicht angeschlossen ist. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das bei Notebooks funktionert, vermute aber, dass es etwas analoges nicht gibt.

Wo muß man genauer hinschauen? Gibt es eine Mixereinstellung, die ich vielelicht übesehen habe? Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben.

Danke und Grüße

Erdie

----------

## 69719

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> auf meinem Nexoc Osiris E619 ist bei Abspielen von AudioCDs kein Ton hörber. Sowohl Amarik als auch Kscd zeigen dieses Verhalten. Rippen funktionert einwandfei z. B. mit Konqueror oder Soundkonverter etc. Es ist so als hätte man einen  Desktop PC, bei dem das Verbindungskabel zwischen CDrom und Soundkarte nicht angeschlossen ist. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das bei Notebooks funktionert, vermute aber, dass es etwas analoges nicht gibt.
> 
> Wo muß man genauer hinschauen? Gibt es eine Mixereinstellung, die ich vielelicht übesehen habe? Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben.
> ...

 

Also ich tippe mal auf einen Audio Mixer, da man mittlerweile nicht mehr das Audio Kabel an den Laufwerken benötigt, weil die Audio Signale mittlerweile über IDE übertragen werden. Oder deine Hardware kann mittels FN Tasten das ganze Leiser stellen, ohne das deine Software es mitbekommt.

----------

## Erdie

Ok, danke, 

dann werde ich als erstes alle möglichen FN Tasten durchprobieren. Im Alsamixer habe ich schon gesucht, bisher ohne Erfolg.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## 69719

Eventuell mußt du auch dem Audio Modul noch irgend einem Parameter übergeben aber das weiß ich nicht.

----------

## firefly

Ich habe auch das E619, und ich kann audiocds ohne probleme abspielen.

Habe es mit mplayer und kaffeine (v0.8.7) probiert.

 */etc/modules.d/alsa wrote:*   

> # --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---
> 
> # --- ALSACONF version 1.0.18 ---
> 
> alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
> ...

 

----------

## Erdie

Bei mir sieht die Konfig exakt genauso aus, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich zusätzlich noch eine RME HDSP Soundkarte konfiguriert habe. Beide Karten laufen sonst einwandfrei parallel.

----------

## musv

Den Mixer würde ich eher ausschließen. 

Den Regler im Mixer für CD brauchst du nur, wenn die Verbindung zwischen CD-Rom und Soundkarte über das analoge Audiokabel realisiert wird. Wenn du dagegen die Audiodaten digital ausliest und abspielst, läuft die Mixersteuerung über PCM, also denselben Regler wie bei normalen Audiodateien.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Bei mir sieht die Konfig exakt genauso aus, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich zusätzlich noch eine RME HDSP Soundkarte konfiguriert habe. Beide Karten laufen sonst einwandfrei parallel.

 

kann es eventuell sein, dass beim abspielen von Audio-CDs die ausgabe über die RME HDSP Soundkarte gemacht wird?

Wie ist die ausgabe von mplayer, wenn du eine Audio-CD abspielst?

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe es nach langer Zeit nochmal versucht und es hat funktioniert. Leider weiß ich nicht, warum das so ist   :Rolling Eyes: 

Evtl. ein Update?

----------

